# Converting mcg to iu



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Guys ive got some IGF-1 and each vial is 100mcg

ive got insulin syringes which are 100iu broken down in 10's, how do i work out the conversion so i get 40mcg in each shot on a insulin syringe.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

erm 1ml in each vial and fill up to the 40 mark on the pin?


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

its mcg not mg


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

BIGSNC said:


> its mcg not mg


i know, youd be getting 40mcg a shot


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

some people say it 4-6 mcg per 1 iu?


----------



## Mickey Monk (Feb 19, 2009)

An insulin syringe is graduated so that 1ml of insulin equals 100iu

Very easy to calculate as the Razerblade said.

mix your 100mcg with 1ml of liquid.

100iu = 100mcg

therefore 1 iu = 1mcg

40iu = 40mcg


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Razorblade sorry mate was having a total memory block and your rite in what your saying


----------

